# Benefits of kelp?



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I am debating on starting my goats on kelp meal. I would love to hear your thoughts on it's benefits.
Does it interfere with any other minerals or supplements? I wouldn't want to give too much of one thing.
Where do you buy it? How do you feed it? free choice or on feed? 
Thanks for any help


----------



## FarmerJen (Oct 18, 2012)

I would love to add kelp meal as well, but it's insanely expensive here. I believe they said $73.99 for a 40lb bag. OUCH! Compared to the $12-14/bag I pay for feed, alfalfa pellets, beet pellets etc. I imagine a bag that size would last me forever... but still. And I live near the coast! Hmm... wonder if I could just go collect seaweed... lol


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Just started feeding it last month! I got anxious about iodine deficiency (reading Coleby's Natural Goat Care) and spent the big bucks.

I ordered from North American Kelp (noamkelp.com), the 50 lb bag costs about $50 but then I had to pay about $15 shipping. Their website is kind of simplistic so you have to call to provide card payment info and the guy was SO NICE. He even let me know there was a feed store within a reasonable distance that I could buy at instead of paying shipping.

Since it has only been a month I'm not sure if I'm seeing benefits yet, but I have to say that the pregnant & lactating does went after it like it was the greatest thing on earth. You should hear them crunching away (it's a little bigger than loose mineral) The dry does & buck were much less interested.

Mine is now free choice. (I was sprinkling some in with the preggos alfalfa pellets since they loved it so much.)

I think most of the minerals & vitamins in it are water soluble and will be passed if extra but that is really just a guess. I'm still keeping my Sweetlyx Meat Maker mineral out free choice.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I am worried about zinc....my buck is losing hair and going bald :sigh: so i thought if I just put it on his feed...it said a tsp a day...so that wouldn't be too costly...


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I thought of using Replamin Plus, but I am afraid of the selenium in that. I already have them on sel/e gel.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Going bald can be from Iodine deficiency as well. Kelp has only trace amounts of everything, except iodine. It's not going to factor in with your loose minerals much at all, just adds a bit more of organic sources.

Now, in our environment, there are many many sources of iodine some natural, some not. Some types are good for the body other types are poison. Kelp contains exactly the iodine the body needs to function properly. Barium on the other hand, is everywhere in our country now because of pollution. The iodine it produces is a radioactive isotope that will fool the thyroid into using it and later cause cancer. 
Keeping the thyroid full of the right iodine, protects our animals from the dirty polluted world we have created.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

So if I add kelp it will help with either a zinc deficiency or iodine as well?


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I was happy with it. I just added it to the loose minerals they were getting... I just found out that a store about a half hour away sells kelp in 50lb bags so I think I'm going to check it out, and forgo the 5 lb bags of it online, because that lasts about a month... I think it's a good way to provide what your loose mineral doesn't. I just mix the 2 in the free feeders..


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> So if I add kelp it will help with either a zinc deficiency or iodine as well?


It should.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes, it will help with several deficiencies. See organic minerals can be used by the body right away without using energy to do it. So, when the goats are eating a lot of it. It's because something in there they need right now. It's like when you wake up one morning and you just really want an artichoke and then it tastes so good, because your body really needed that organic iron.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Well, now to convince the DH...his response to me telling him I wanted to start the goats on kelp was..."I didn't know there were swimming goats"...... 

I'll ask at my feed store if they have any....if not I'll buy online.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I know this is an older thread but I just wanted to add some more thoughts. I had not made it over to the feed store that carries the North American Kelp (Sea Life) from Maine since March or so since it is an hour away. Finally went and bought 100 lbs of kelp! I have 8 adult does in a pen together (6 of which are likely bred) and they were beyond desperate to get at that kelp! Eating it by the literal mouthful. I've been feeding them 3-4 measured cups per day for a week now. The "newly elected" herd queen is still guarding the trough. The last time I had it, I never achieved the "free choice" status as they just ate right through it. I wonder if I'll ever get there... They have SweetLix MeatMaker 16:8 as well.

Alternatively, the pen of yearling does and the pen of bucks are not as desperate about the kelp. They do eat it when I offer a cup daily but there is not a downright war.

I wish I would have done the iodine/tail web test before re-introducing the kelp and then repeated it in a month! I'm not all convinced that they are only eating what they "need" - I think they like it!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

What's the test saltey?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I can't put kelp out free choice. They won't stop eating it. I mix mine in with the minerals so it is eaten at a more normal pace.


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

goathiker said:


> Yes, it will help with several deficiencies. See organic minerals can be used by the body right away without using energy to do it. So, when the goats are eating a lot of it. It's because something in there they need right now. It's like when you wake up one morning and you just really want an artichoke and then it tastes so good, because your body really needed that organic iron.


That's really helpful -- thanks! My little herd loves kelp meal. If I keep it out, they ration themselves after the initial binge (but sometimes I forget to check it!!! My bad...) I get it from a feed coop about an hour away. Can't recall the cost per 50#, but I'm sure I'd remember if it was exorbitant! The only goat that doesn't like it is my new doe -- maybe it's too salty for her? Dunno, but the other three love it!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I still have to get some.....one of those things I have put off. I'll see what my feed store says this weekend on pricing....


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

NyGoatMom said:


> What's the test saltey?


Supposedly you swab some iodine on to the tail web of the goat and if it has disappeared in 24 hours then the goat is deficient but if there is still a stain then their bodies do not need the additional iodine.

P.s. at CCC Feeds in Manchester CT it is $47.50 per 50 lb bag.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

ksalvagno said:


> I can't put kelp out free choice. They won't stop eating it. I mix mine in with the minerals so it is eaten at a more normal pace.


I considered this option as I know a few breeders do it but was concerned about them just eating the minerals anyhow because they want the kelp. Perhaps I'll try it. They are going to blow through the first bag within the month anyhow at this rate!!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Since we moved the goats to the new barn, I haven't put out the mineral feeders! (I am a bad goat mom)
But, before the move a few weeks ago, some of mine ate kelp like it was candy and others wouldn't go near it.
I am not sure if I saw any change or not. I guess if there was no change, they were healthy and kelp is just
helping them to maintain their status? I do see some of the does with less shiny hair- so, maybe the kelp was 
doing something!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Or oyu could just allow a certain amount that fits your budget....some is better than none right?


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I just mix it with my manna pro minerals


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Ok....my goats were less than pleased with the kelp...what does that mean? I thought they'd go crazy for it....but nope, all but Alex tried picking around it....they get a mixture of calf manna,sweet 18,alfalfa pellets, beet pulp, and whole oats,with grass hay and manna pro loose minerals...so is their diet already sufficient?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I guess so. Do you put your mineral out free choice? I'd add a little to that.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Yes,but admittedly they are sometimes out for a few days....I really thought they would go nuts over it...


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Bummer!

I gave some kelp to a friend recently after raving and saying how crazy my does go for it. Sure enough - hers stuck their noses right up... She doesn't do a ton of extra mineral supplementation but she does grain them every single day (when I don't) so maybe they just don't need it!

Perhaps at a different time of year they will go for it? My bucks wouldn't touch it in the summer but ate it willingly in the winter.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

That could be it Katey....maybe I'll just keep it out anyway. They do get grain daily all year just the amounts change


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Mine lover it. I had it out just that free choice and years ago yes they ate it like forever, I guess until they got what they needed, not I have some mixed in with the mineral and some just the kelp, they eat both, I think the one with the mineral is eaten a bit faster. In the winter I add a little bit to their grain. If you call around ask for Tasco, same thing just a lot cheaper and a different name. My feed company told me that.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I put mine with my minerals... If I see them not eating minerals for a period of time, I then sprinkle some on their food with ACV..


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Problem is...they don't like it. I offered it free choice....only Alex really ate it. (the buck I got that was way underweight and needed minerals)...Daisy ate a little bit that way but not much so I sprinkled it on their food and they did their darndest to eat around it.:roll:


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Mine don't eat nearly as much since I put the iodine/cobalt block out for them.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Come to think of it after I bought the Redmond Rock, 3 actually, 2 for the girls/sheep's pasture, and 1 for my bucks pen, they don't eat much of it either... Since I mix their fir meadows stuff in there food too, I spray the ACV and mix together... So they they have no choice but to eat it...;-/ Yes, I'm a mean mom LOL!! Monday didn't eat last night, well guess what she had this morning..., she finally caved


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

goathiker said:


> Mine don't eat nearly as much since I put the iodine/cobalt block out for them.


So maybe the iodine is the big draw for kelp? I have just the manna pro loose...and now the kelp. I have wondered about iodine/cpbalt. Isn't there enough in the loose mineral Jill?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

janeen128 said:


> Come to think of it after I bought the Redmond Rock, 3 actually, 2 for the girls/sheep's pasture, and 1 for my bucks pen, they don't eat much of it either... Since I mix their fir meadows stuff in there food too, I spray the ACV and mix together... So they they have no choice but to eat it...;-/ Yes, I'm a mean mom LOL!! Monday didn't eat last night, well guess what she had this morning..., she finally caved


Redmond Rock is a brand of minerals?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

NyGoatMom said:


> Redmond Rock is a brand of minerals?


No. It is a natural salt rock that has trace minerals in it. Will not replace loose minerals.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> Redmond Rock is a brand of minerals?


What Karen said


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

ahhh,ok


----------



## christinajh (Jan 24, 2013)

Mine go through phases with eating the kelp, and some eat it like candy. I do not leave it out free choice though because I have some that will just eat it non-stop. I put a cup out most days for a herd of 5 adults. I'm going to get the cobalt block. That's a good idea. Maybe mine are just chowing through it to get more iodine.

Edit: An interesting note my buck never ate his. I have a doe that is a daughter from a goat I purchased from a lady that left Kelp out free choice, and she's my biggest consumer (basically she treats kelp like grain). My does when they first kid increase in eating it for a couple weeks then they taper off. My bottle baby from last year is the second larger consumer of it.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

All these preferences are really weird as loose minerals have more Iodine and more Cobalt than all those other options, so really if they are choosing because they are deficient, they should always choose the loose mineral. I think they just have taste preferences!! haha

Loose Mineral (Sweetlix Meat Maker): 450ppm Iodine, 240ppm Cobalt
Cobalt/Iodine/Salt Block: 100ppm -200ppm Iodine, 100-110ppm cobalt
Redmond Rock has 10ppm Iodine, 0.08ppm cobalt
Atlantic Kelp Meal has 300ppm Iodine


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Seems like it...mine could care less


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

What is the whole thing over Kelp?:thinking:


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Mine I think just like to lick hard stuff, and also I needed the weight of the blocks for my feeders...;-)


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Update...so now daisy Mae eats it like candy...Alex likes it but the others hate it...I think I'll just put a certain amount out and that's all they get!

Saltey~ Did yours slow down yet?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

No! Not slowing down at all! I tried giving a certain amount daily - they were still ballistic about it after two months. Then I tried mixing it with loose mineral half and half. That definitely slowed them down but they were certainly eating mineral more/faster than they typically do. So I haven't quite decide how best to use it in my herd, if at all. I am definitely struggling with mineral deficiencies in a few animals. Gotta get my act together and try Replamin consistently for a couple months.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Interesting...my one doe who likes it will eat it like candy now...but I noticed it says one ounce per head per day, for me since I have only a few , I can add that to their feed. I imagine on a larger scale it would be impossible....the boys I hope will learn to like it. They don't like their minerals much either it seems..but they need them. Going to have to get tough lol
Oh, and one ounce it a little over 1/8 of a cup.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Add kelp to your mineral at a rate of 1/3 cup kelp in 1 cup mineral. That combo works great for me.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Update:All but Clarabelle will eat it now...I should have listened to you Karen...I am now mixing it with the mineral except for Alex's. He gets it on his feed since his skin/coat is still a work in progress.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh, and the bag says one rounded tbsp is 1/2 ounce? I weighed it and it's 1/8th of a cup that makes an ounce?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I've never followed any instructions for the kelp. Just give it in my minerals.


----------



## bandana (Nov 20, 2016)

Old post I know but I just started mine Alpines on Kelp last week - none of them like it!! Sprinkled it on their grain and I swear they were able to eat around it. Took several feedings before the bit in the trays was gone. Bought a 50lb bag of Thorvin from New Country Organics out of Waynesboro, VA for $56 plus another $15 shipping.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Kelp is an acquired taste I think...took mine awhile and now it is mixed with their minerals and they love it.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Mine don't like any supplements in their grain. They have a special time and place for minerals and supplements, and another special time and place for grain. If I change anything up they get mad at me :lol:


----------



## bandana (Nov 20, 2016)

After the first day I made a wall mount tray for them to eat it free choice but so far they are not diving into it. On the other hand my chickens love it!!


----------



## camooweal (Jun 27, 2015)

I haven't been on TGS for a few days so a bit late on the kelp question. We've been giving our goats the Colby mix for some time now ... this mix is kelp, dolomite, copper sulphate and sulphur mixed into their morning feed. We used to put the four ingredients out separately (up off the ground) so they could help themselves to whatever they wanted but they added their droppings to the containers so we stopped doing that. When we had horses and cows, they would get their kelp out in the paddock, ad lib, and at times would eat it like there was no tomorrow (good for them but not so good for our bank balance!) then they'd stop and not look at it for weeks on end. 

camooweal


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

camooweal said:


> I haven't been on TGS for a few days so a bit late on the kelp question. We've been giving our goats the Colby mix for some time now ... this mix is kelp, dolomite, copper sulphate and sulphur mixed into their morning feed. We used to put the four ingredients out separately (up off the ground) so they could help themselves to whatever they wanted but they added their droppings to the containers so we stopped doing that. When we had horses and cows, they would get their kelp out in the paddock, ad lib, and at times would eat it like there was no tomorrow (good for them but not so good for our bank balance!) then they'd stop and not look at it for weeks on end.
> 
> camooweal


Do you also offer a complete/formulated loose mineral for goats or cows?


----------



## Melinda29 (Apr 19, 2016)

I mix one 5-lb bag of kelp with two 8-lb bags of Manna Pro Minerals and just offer it in one dish, free choice. So it's about 1:3 ratio of kelp to minerals. They love it if it's mixed together like that.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I feed it, have for years. Goats, horses, chickens, dogs and even me sometimes, they/we all get it.

It took my goats a few days to actually develop a taste for it at first, now they like it. Any new animals to the herd usually will balk at the smell/taste at first, then like the others, they learn to like it.

I feed it in a variety of ways, mixed with their feed, mixed with loose minerals and free choice. 

I find their coats are healthier, their hooves are more elastic and therefore stronger, the egg yolks are more orangey, they just seem overall healthier than when I don't feed it.

I buy it locally- $45.00 for 50 pounds if I pick it up at a hardware/feed store in the same town it is processed in. It is "grown" locally, 50 miles from my house!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

SEALIFE™ KELP MEAL
ANIMAL FEED SUPPLEMENT​ Accepted in Organic Agriculture​ * INTRODUCTION
* SeaLife Kelp Meal is an animal feed supplement made from the seaplant _Ascophyllum nodosom_. We harvest the seaweed from the cold, clean waters of the Maine coast. The live plant is quickly dried at a low temperature to preserve its valuable vitamins, minerals, trace elements, amino acids, and alginates. SeaLife is a naturally balanced supplement containing over 100 micronutrients. It fulfills the requirements in animals for trace elements that are often lacking in land-grown feeds and pastures (due to erosion or leaching), and standard mineral mixes.

*SEALIFE**TM AS A SUPPLEMENT*
 SeaLife is a rich and dependable source of 60 minerals and elements including iodine, 21 amino acids, and 12 vitamins (including A, C, B12, thiamin, and vitamin E or tocopherol). Because the minerals are in plant tissue they are easily digested and assimilated. Many of the trace minerals contained in SeaLife are essential for producing enzymes which in turn promote healthy body functions.
At the recommended feeding rates SeaLife is highly economical to use - one to two percent of the feed ration translates to pennies per day. Our processing techniques and packaging help to maintain product integrity over time.
*
AVAILABLE SIZES: 50-lb bags*
* 25-lb pails with resealable lids
* 
*BENEFITS OF SEALIFE**TM*
 Technical research and farmer and breeder observations indicate a variety of benefits from the consumption of kelp meal - all evidence of good health and productivity.
* Beef Cattle, Horses, Swine, Sheep, Goats, Poultry 
* 

Improves feed utilization

Excellent source of iodine which helps regulate metabolism

Improves overall production (e.g., milk, weight gain)

Reduces or eliminates breeding problems

Reduces internal parasites in pigs

Reduces the incidence of white muscle disease in lambs

Prevents wool shedding and increases wool quality in sheep 
* Dairy Cows
* 

Increases milk butterfat levels with fewer fluctuations

Increases iodine content in milk

Reduces the incidence of mastitis

Significantly reduces milk fever

Reduces or eliminates breeding problems (e.g., reduces the number of services required for conception, increases the rate of conception) 
* Chickens
* 

Increases egg production and iodine content

Darkens yolk and skin color

Strengthens shells 
* Pets
* 

Enhances the flexibility and sheen of the skin and coat in dogs, cats, and horses - a good measure of overall health 

*Feeding Rates*








Recommended feeding rates are generally 1 to 2 percent of the feed ration or 40 to 50 pounds of SeaLife to 1 ton of feed.
Dairy Cows and Beef Cattle: 2 - 4 oz. per day
Heifers: 2 - 4 oz. per day
Calves: 1 - 2 oz. per day
Range Cattle: free choice at two parts meal to one part salt mix
Horses: ½ oz. per day
Goats: 2% of ration
Sheep: 2% of ration
Swine: Free choice or 50 lbs to 2000 lbs of complete ration
Chickens, broilers or layers: 1% of total feed pre-mixed
Turkeys: 1 to 2% of total feed pre-mixed
Dogs (standard size): 1 teaspoon per day
Cats: ¼ teaspoon per day

_ * ½ oz = 1 Rounded Tablespoon
_


----------



## bandana (Nov 20, 2016)

A quick update- my goats have started eating the kelp. Been leaving it out free choice and eventually they started eating it. Too early to see results I guess but at least they are eating it now!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Following. My goats love kelp! We have it out free choice near their minerals.


----------



## camooweal (Jun 27, 2015)

<<<Do you also offer a complete/formulated loose mineral for goats or cows?>>>

Sorry Saltey Love, I've been missing in action again!

No, we don't use a commercial mix. Every few weeks as required, we do what we call a 'Coleby mix' ... so named because it's a mix put together by Pat Coleby. We keep things simple on this place!

We've been using this mix for some years now and the other day a woman called in to pick up a buck and said she'd never seen such shiny goats, what were we doing?

She went on her way with a good amount of the mix and instructions on what she needed and how much. A couple of days later she'd got her own mix going.

Apart from the Coleby mix the Nubians also have access to pink salt (Himalayan salt) and get ACV in their water.

camooweal


----------

